# update to tapatalk?



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

so, i've been having a number of small issues with tapatalk and have been wanting to see an account backup feature added for a long time, it seems that an update is coming soon to fix the bugs AND to add an account backup feature! i just wanted to share, check it out if you like:

http://support.tapatalk.com/index.php?posts/70846


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

update released, account backup feature, various bugfixes, new themes. brilliant update, well worth the wait!


----------

